
Best SciFi, Algorithmically Ranked - itslogotime
https://mentatbooks.com/
======
webmaven
Hmm...

 _> Our algorithm scores books based on popularity and critical acclaim
(critic reviews + awards). While you may disagree with individual scores or
rankings, directionally, our scoring will help you find a new book you love._

 _> We believe an algorithmic approach is superior to manual book reviews,
because it enables us to compare thousands of books using consistent criteria.
We eliminate the bias of individual reviews._

That's a valid approach, but I wish there was more information on which awards
and critics they're including in their data set (and which are excluded) and
how they weight them.

IOW, how many Hugos to a Nebula, Galaxies to a BSFA, or Locuses to a
Prometheus?

------
ampdepolymerase
A search feature would be really helpful to see where your favorite book
ranks.

------
Grakel
Not really helpful to anyone looking for a book when many of these are
dramatically different. About half of these I loved, and the other half I
couldn't turn the first page. The three body problem and ancillary justice
were both so hard to get into.

~~~
schwartzworld
The Three Body Problem is beyond bad. It's the softest "Hard" SF I've ever
read and when I finally got to the reveal I got really angry. The characters
are flat, the story is stupid and the ideas are hackneyed. Even the title is
specifically wrong, as there are no 3 body systems referenced anywhere in the
book (Trisolaris is a 4 body system, 5 if you count it's moon)

The story starts out promisingly enough with moving scene set during the
Cultural Revolution, but quickly loses steam. The initial premise of "the laws
of physics are changing" quickly devolves into "magic aliens", probably the
least interesting SF tropr there is.

Honestly it's like someone who doesn't like SF tried to write an SF novel.
Really makes me question the Hugo award.

Most of the positive reviews I read online seem either fake or like the reader
was very unfamiliar with the genre.

------
vmilner
Slightly weird that the algorithm thinks "Foundation's Edge" is the second
best Foundation novel.

------
briga
I guess the algorithm doesn't know about Stanislaw Lem

------
skywal_l
Wow, not one from Arthur C. Clarke. Great algo...

------
bitminer
NK Jemisin...who? Oh.

I really need to get back into reading SF.

~~~
apricot
> NK Jemisin...who?

Boy are you in for a treat.

------
moonbug
enough with algorithmic grading already.

